

Startup Quote: Arianna Huffington, co-founder, The Huffington Post - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2102350240

======
raychancc
You can do not just twice as much but 200 times as much when you have a good
partner.

\- Arianna Huffington (@ariannahuff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2102350240>

